# Gem Butter Jar 5 lbs



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello jar guru's. I had a bit of luck yesterday and was wondering if yall could answer a couple of questions for me.  Bout 3 years ago I dug a Gem Butter Jar 5 Lbs in perfect shape. I also dug the glass insert in good shape. Yesterday I was diggin in another Military pit that was about 10 miles from where I dug the jar and "Lo -N- Behold another Gem Butter! Unfortunately it was broken in a hundred pieces. The Zinc band and glass insert however were still there and in good shape. So now I have a complete jar and 2 inserts. My questions are: What is the jar alone worth, (I have heard anywhere from 6 to 8 hundred) What is the jar with insert and band worth, and what is *just* an insert worth?  The jar is not for sale, but I would like to know an accurate value as I have never seen one for sale on ebay or the auction houses. I know Redbook says $750 an up. Is this accurate?  Thank you,  Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 22, 2006)

#2


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 22, 2006)

#3


----------



## flasherr (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow Looks like 2006 is going to be your year Kelley. Can i come rub you for good luck lol only above the waist. nice find
 Brian


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Brian, thanks. I'm told it's a really good find though I'm not a jar collector. There is a neat story on that particular jar though, on why it's pretty scarce. Come on up. We may not find any good bottles, but we'll have fun doin something! You can rub me for luck if you want to but I got to tell ya..... I ride a Honda and have no desire to ride a Fat Boy![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  Kelley


----------



## pitfinder (Jan 23, 2006)

Folks, he can't ride a Honda very well.  He had to lay it down a few years back just because a little ol' car pulled out in front of him.  Poor baby!!!  And I'm surprised he could find anything Saturday by himself.  I had to work.  Richard


----------



## woody (Jan 23, 2006)

The Red Book #9 says: Gem Butter Jar 5 LB's Aqua, $600.00 & up.

 The closure value is 35-50%

 These are estimated values, Kelley.
 It very well could be worth more on todays market.

 Red Book # 1080.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Jan 23, 2006)

Kelly,  I think the redbook price of $600  & up puts you in the ball park.  The scarce jars (which this definitely qualifies) are amongst the hardest to price.  My guess is you would get more than $600.  If I was you would just hang on to the insert until you see someone looking for one, then you will get your best price.  If you ever decide to sell your Gem Butter Jar 5 lbs would appreciate an email (ikeda.jerry@gmail.com).  Good luck digging maybe you will find more.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Kelley, Thats a good find. I'm not as lucky as you, I only dig busted Gems but I got a couple good inserts if any body needs them.

 PM an offer.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. Hey Woody, Is the 30-50% added to the $600.00 or is it subtracted from the $600.00 if you don't have the closure? 

 Jerry, June Lowery got 1st dibbs on it when I sent it to Wayne to have it tumbled, but If I ever sell it and she doesn't want it, I will certainly give you a shout before it goes up for bid. Thanks again,  Kelley


----------



## woody (Jan 23, 2006)

I believe it is subtracted from the price if you don't have the lid, Kelley.
 But, I sold a Crowleytown Mason on eBay a number of years ago without the proper lid and it sold for more than the value  of the Red Book listing with the proper lid.
 It was listed for $750+ and I sold it for $889 without the proper lid.
 So go figure.[&:]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Woody.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome jar Kelley! I am heading to Albuquerque, New Mexico the first week of march to mineral collect ,bottle dig and metal detect the Kelly mine area are you anywhere around there? Taz


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Taz, I'm about 350 miles from Albuquerque. I would take vacation in a heartbeat just to meet you, dig for bottles, metal detect, and learn something about minerals! Especially since the mine has my namesake! I would probably bring us good luck.[] However, that particular week I will be joining several archaeologists on a quest for artifacts from the Battle of Palo Duro Canyon. This is an Indian Wars battle that was part of the "Red River Indian Wars of 1874-1875." If you ever get back down here for any reason, please be sure to give me a shout.[]  Kelley


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 24, 2006)

Kelley, I have a all expense and meals trip out with my diig'n buddy Tom, He tells me you can "see" for 6-8 hours across the big field if ya get my drift lol. I love mex-tex food he says when ya go out make sure to order corn tortillis not them flour ones haha... I will be out there for 8 days or so, sure would like to lock horns with ya... I will give you a hollar when the exact time is known.... Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 You leavin the good ole yankee state of Maine?[&o]  When ya coming back?  You'll be here for the bottle show and the party afterwards right?  We're gonna be roasting Warren (Capsoda) and Ron (Bearswede) and anyone else that happens to come out with us![]

 It should be a good show.  I'm really lookin forward to it.  Bram (Downeast digger) is putting a lot of special effort into it and Warren and I just might "Volunteer" our services to Bram so we could help him with the set up! (or with the partying afterwards)

 Hey Warren, you didn't know I was gonna "Pimp you out" as cheap labor, did ya??[]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 24, 2006)

It's ok Wayne I'm use to it. I was in the Air Force for ten years, I'm married and everybody picks on the one legged guy.[sm=rolleyes.gif]

 Just remember, when handling beasts of burden they first must be feed and watered or they wont do a damn thing.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 25, 2006)

Wayne don't you worry I will be there!  You dont think I would miss the chance of making fun of a  one legged guy and another that wears tights for a living do ya? [sm=lol.gif] Just kidding! This should be the best show yet! Taz


----------

